
Sony Built a Craft Set for the Coding Generation - wslh
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90128057/sony-built-a-craft-set-for-the-coding-generation
======
wslh
I think it is very expensive considering that Lego Mindstorms EV3 price is
~$350 [1]

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/LEGO-MINDSTORMS-31313-Robot-
Kids/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/LEGO-MINDSTORMS-31313-Robot-
Kids/dp/B00CWER3XY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496835948&sr=8-1&keywords=lego+ev3)

